# Accidenti ....



## Old Fa. (24 Gennaio 2007)

Aprite altri argomenti su questo tema, ... ogni volta che entro nel forum mi vedo ancora il post del demone in "piena visione".  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non so, una cosa qualsiasi per scaricare il mio titolo fuori dalla prima pagina e metterlo negli archivi anonimi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se no, ....  m'invento io qualcosa, ... poco originale sicuramente, ... ma giusto per farlo sparire ... almeno dalla cima, ... anche a metà della pagina sarei già felice


----------

